# a bit about my other 'issues'



## forever_empty (Sep 30, 2006)

i find it odd no one posts in here much...

people must have other 'issues' along with dissociation?

i have an eating disorder..depression (dysthymia)

i was kind of..diagnosed with borderline personality disorder..but i've never believed myself to have it.

i would more or less diagnose myself (if they'd have it as an 'illness') as complex post traumatic stress..

i've had various trauma throughout my life..including my premature birth (4 months early)...

anyway, i cannot think straight enough to get out what i am trying to even say.....meh...


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

forever_empty said:


> i find it odd no one posts in here much...
> 
> people must have other 'issues' along with dissociation?
> 
> ...


Forever_empty, funny you mention that on BPD and your selfdiagnosing as complex PTSD. They are two diagnoses that get 'mixed up' quite a lot and BPD is often quickly diagnosed when people have had much trauma in their lifes. While when taking a closer look, BPD doesnt fit. After having had some tests, interviews last year I was 'undiagnosed' with BPD (which I was glad about as I felt it didnt fit) and diagnosed with Complex PTSD. They have things in common, yet also distinct differences. One can also be diagnosed with both. You can see how confusing it can be :?

I have trauma induced DP/DR. I only come here for that. For my other issues (or more, for talking/writing about the relation between trauma and DP/DR) I go to other places. Maybe others do that as well, so thats why you dont see people post in this section a lot. Welcome btw


----------

